# Help my golden retriever is crazy



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

I have a Golden Retriever bitch called Tilly who has just turned 1 year old. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old and she was well socialised as a pup. In addition to that i have 3 children so she is used to lots of noise.
We did the basic obedience class and continue to do lots of training with her. In fact she gets more attention off me than my children do.
I have a number of problems with her which i hope someone can help me with as i'm at the point of giving up.

When i take her for walks she suddenly turns on me and get aggressive. Juming up at me, growling, biting the lead, biting my clothing and my hand. I have noticed a number of trigger points such as not going into the park and not going into the woods, or me taking something out of her mouth or she's seen another dog/cat/bird/squirrel and wants to chase it.

I believe alot of the problem is her age and excess energy. All she lives for is to chase animals and play with other dogs and humans. However she shows no affection for me, although I walk her everyday, feed her, play with her and do training stuff with her. When I come home she doesnt even bother coming to the door to great me. It all seems very one sided to me.

I've tried teaching her to retrieve balls etc but when i take her onto the park she's not interested. Also she wont come back when called so we have stopped letting her off lead until can get her to come on command. We are working on recall with a new word on the advice of a dog trainer but still have a long way to go before its safe to let her off lead again.

I know that not taking her off lead doesnt help but its really not an option at the moment. I am loosing the will with her but dont want to give up.

Please help!!!


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Rhubarb and custard said:


> I have a Golden Retriever bitch called Tilly who has just turned 1 year old. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old and she was well socialised as a pup. In addition to that i have 3 children so she is used to lots of noise.
> We did the basic obedience class and continue to do lots of training with her. In fact she gets more attention off me than my children do.
> I have a number of problems with her which i hope someone can help me with as i'm at the point of giving up.
> 
> ...


Aahhh yes you've nailed it on the head I think..... The adolescent golden retriever..... It's a very, very trying time indeed. First of all please don't give up hope as this is a phase that passes eventually, honestly! With lots and lots of patience, back-to-basics training even though it's all stuff they'd mastered before and have mysteriously forgotten, lots of consistency, firm but fair handling and a huge dose of wry humour as that's the only way to survive it (oh and chocolate helped me but feel free to pick whatever floats your boat!).

Apologies if any of what I say is teaching you to suck eggs as it sounds like you've already put a huge amount of time and effort into Tilly. But I'll just do a brain dump and hopefully something might be useful at best or at least soothing in that I know how it feels. 

If you can get back into regular obedience lessons ASAP that will help. I found that not only did the sessions help Bear when he went through this stage, they also supported me as the commiseration of fellow dog parents and the wisdom of "seen it all before" trainers kept me sane.

Please don't panic about the mouthiness that you can see at this age. It's like they've reverted back to their earlier "land shark" phase when they were small teething pups. I know it can look like sheer aggression, and I guess it's difficult to say for definite that it isn't without someone qualified seeing her (and I'm not a qualified professional). However what you describe is very reminiscent of what other golden owners report at this age. One day Bear out of the blue suddenly jumped up at me, grabbed my shirt in his mouth and practically tore the arm off it. It shocked the life out of me as he'd never done anything like that. But it was hormones, not aggression. I was lucky in that he didn't do that kind of thing too much and I just tried hard not to react to it. I would turn away from him so he couldn't get any sort of reward for the manic jumping behaviour - he couldn't see my facial expression, I made no noise other than a sharp "OFF!" and I would then not do anything at all until he had calmed down. If need be I would leave him wherever he was (ie. the back garden) or take him into a dog proof room and literally put him in time out! That gave me time to calm down too before I then went back to him. Out on walks if he was attacking the lead I'd stand on it dead still with my arms folded until he stopped. I also know that other people have bought leads with metal links in as that can deter many dogs from biting it as it feels unpleasant.

She's throwing her weight around at the moment. They get this sudden new-found confidence and hence the recall can become a problem. And they're highly sociable dogs so anyone and everything will be desirable to go off and see. I know its a pain to have them on a long line/lead, but I tried my hardest to mix up loads of little training bursts whilst walking so that he was more mentally tired given that he couldn't be as physically tired as he would be if off and running all over the place. Another helpful way to be with them is to implement the "Nothing In Life Is Free" policy. That means they have to work for everything: to get their dinner they have to sit, they have to sit and wait to go through a door on your command, if they want to be up on the sofa they have to be invited. You get the drift. That has the double bonus of reinforcing commands if you use it creatively like sit, stay, down, wait etc.

You probably know about these already too but Kongs that I stuffed and froze were a life saver to give him something to focus on for an hour or so. And one of the best things that a friend said to me was to think "baby brain, baby brain" whilst all this baffling behaviour was happening. They really do seem to go back to puppy brain behaviour but in a big slightly stroppy body.

Not sure if any of this will help. But I'm thinking of you! Oh, and I also found that golden retriever specific websites/forums were really helpful as they reassured me that what I was seeing was "normal" for the breed. There was even a dedicated thread on one called "Parents of teenage pups" which was incredibly useful.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm no expert but I've had a few Goldies over the years, the amount of aggression you seem to be describing doesn't seem typical of the breed at all, yes they go through the teenage phase like all dogs, but I've never had one that wanted to bite me in the way you describe, I have a young dog at the moment and he's from a working strain, so higher drive than the show lines, yes he can be a bit exhuberant on times but I'd be horrified if he showed the behaviour patterns that you say your bitch displays. Perhaps a visit to the vets to ensure that she has no underlying medical issues that may be causing this atypical behaviour. Just a thought, every goldie I've owned have been gentle natured chaps with no problems of that sort, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What food is she on? That could be contributing towards her behaviour. Is she show bred or working bred? Ime show bred dogs are *generally* less biddable than working bred dogs. 

Trying to find a way of phrasing this, but if you dote on a dog, it doesn't always mean they will return the favour. You might be about as interesting as the wallpaper I'm afraid, not because you don't love your dog, but because your dog knows you are always there, and she can have you when she wants you, if that makes sense? 

I dabble with gundog training with my dogs, I've got three Labs and a flatcoat, and it really does make a huge difference. It doesn't take hours of exercise, just short training sessions to wear them out, but it is quite a committment because it's usually the handler that needs training first, it's taken me a few years to learn the basics, but we're getting there. If you can find a recommendation for a good local gundog trainer then I'd highly recommend you pop along.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Here's a link to the thread I mentioned earlier in case there's anything useful there:

Parents of teenage pups - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Is she food motivated?

If yes, then I would instigate a 'nothing in life is free' training programme. i.e. to get treats or food, your girl MUST first obey a command. It can be a 'sit' or a 'watch me' or a recall but she MUST obey you first.

Change to a new recall command as it sounds like she has got used to ignoring the usual one. Practise at home first, big rewards for coming when called. Only when she comes every time at home should you then practise in the park when it is quiet - no distractions yet.

The more training you do together, the better your bond will be and you will probably find she starts to be more responsive to you. You have to become the source of all good things!

Re the leaping up and biting:

Excess energy and excitement; tell her firmly 'no' OR just turn your back and ignore her for a few minutes every time she does this.

Any time that she places her teeth on your skin or clothes, ignore her for several minutes. Make sure everyone else in the family does the same, as you all need to be very consistent with this.

Good luck


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

With regards to the jumping up and biting when not allowed to do something she wants. My eldest used to do this at the same age and my youngest does this at the moment. 
It is frustration with my two and sounds the same with your girl. They can't do what they want, get over excited and then redirect onto you. I just hang on and either ride it out or do some sits, downs etc to snap the brain out of it. I also give Sam a toy to hold which refocuses him and means he cant use his teeth.

I know you can't let her off but have you tried a longline to give her some more space to stretch her legs but so you are still in control. That way you can also hopefully get her to start recalling.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My Goldie behaved exactly the same about 4-6 months after I rescued him. I tried all sorts to stop him jumping up and ripping my clothes when he was either over excited or acting bratishly.

I have to say that in the end I had to be rather firm with him because he was getting dangerous, not vicious, just dangerous 

When you are out, do you ever just sit and stare for a while or are walks all about movement,excitement and play?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think she needs something extra to do like agility, she's at the perfect age to start doing small jumps in beginners classes.
My goldies both went through this phase, sometimes they still have their moments. Bonnie went through a phase of grabbing clothing, particularly the back of my mum's coat, and she'd just bugger off into gardens and ponds. 
The growling she might be doing is just playful, Amber sometimes nibbles on my other dog's lead when she's excited and waiting for a walk.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

staffgirl said:


> Aahhh yes you've nailed it on the head I think..... The adolescent golden retriever..... It's a very, very trying time indeed. First of all please don't give up hope as this is a phase that passes eventually, honestly! With lots and lots of patience, back-to-basics training even though it's all stuff they'd mastered before and have mysteriously forgotten, lots of consistency, firm but fair handling and a huge dose of wry humour as that's the only way to survive it (oh and chocolate helped me but feel free to pick whatever floats your boat!).
> 
> Apologies if any of what I say is teaching you to suck eggs as it sounds like you've already put a huge amount of time and effort into Tilly. But I'll just do a brain dump and hopefully something might be useful at best or at least soothing in that I know how it feels.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your words of reassurance, it really has helped me feel a lot better about the situation. Sorry I haven't replied before. I am new to this forum and I'm still trying to work out how to use it.

I already do most of the stuff you have suggested, however it's good to know that I'm doing the right things and not making matters worse. Walks at the moment aren't very enjoyable and most days I come back on the verge of tears. This afternoon was no exception. Half way round the walk she decided to have a go at me. Must have lasted 5 minutes or more. Jumping at me as high as my shoulders. Biting at my coat. Although she didn't break skin, it hurt. She also acts like she's trying to mount me. Is that a hormone thing?

I've already shown some video footage to the vet and she didn't seem to think it was aggression but I'm not so sure. I've never seen a dog ever react the way Tilly does. I think I may get a second opinion and also contact the breeder.

Although we didn't realise this at the time, we recently told she was bred from working stock. Would this make a difference?

Its impossible to take the kids out with me when I walk the dog as she gets even more hyper. I use the metal chain lead and it doesn't seem to make a difference. I have just ordered a H harness. Will see if that helps.

Thanks again


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

springerpete said:


> I'm no expert but I've had a few Goldies over the years, the amount of aggression you seem to be describing doesn't seem typical of the breed at all, yes they go through the teenage phase like all dogs, but I've never had one that wanted to bite me in the way you describe, I have a young dog at the moment and he's from a working strain, so higher drive than the show lines, yes he can be a bit exhuberant on times but I'd be horrified if he showed the behaviour patterns that you say your bitch displays. Perhaps a visit to the vets to ensure that she has no underlying medical issues that may be causing this atypical behaviour. Just a thought, every goldie I've owned have been gentle natured chaps with no problems of that sort, quite the opposite in fact.


Hi, thanks for your reply.
We chose the breed because they are supposed to be gentle,loving family dogs. The aggression she shows is only out on walks and she is lovely well mannered dog at home but I have young children and don't want to risk her attacking them like she does to me. My husband thinks its just frustration and excess energy but like you I'm not convinced.

I just don't understand it and don't know how much I can take. I do all the walks during the week and my husband usually does the weekend walks. She turned on hm too but not to the same extent as me so I know it's not just me.

Will go back to the vets, thanks again


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Rhubarb and custard said:


> Thank you for your words of reassurance, it really has helped me feel a lot better about the situation. Sorry I haven't replied before. I am new to this forum and I'm still trying to work out how to use it.
> 
> I already do most of the stuff you have suggested, however it's good to know that I'm doing the right things and not making matters worse. Walks at the moment aren't very enjoyable and most days I come back on the verge of tears. This afternoon was no exception. Half way round the walk she decided to have a go at me. Must have lasted 5 minutes or more. Jumping at me as high as my shoulders. Biting at my coat. Although she didn't break skin, it hurt. She also acts like she's trying to mount me. Is that a hormone thing?
> 
> ...


That sounds really rough. So has the vet already ruled out any underlying physical reasons for her behaviour? Perhaps a referral to a veterinary behaviourist for an assessment might be helpful at this point?

To be honest I don't know much about working versus show stock and how that might be having an effect. There are other people on this forum who know much more about that I think so hopefully they'll chip in. I have heard that working dogs can be higher energy than show. I have one show stock boy and a mixed show/working girl (mum show, dad working) but she's only 7 months old so it's hard to compare at this point.

I recall you got some advice from a trainer about her recall. Would that trainer be able to do a 1:1 session and assess her properly, and perhaps come out on a walk with you so they can see Tilly in action and help come up with a way to manage her behaviour?


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

rona said:


> My Goldie behaved exactly the same about 4-6 months after I rescued him. I tried all sorts to stop him jumping up and ripping my clothes when he was either over excited or acting bratishly.
> 
> I have to say that in the end I had to be rather firm with him because he was getting dangerous, not vicious, just dangerous
> 
> When you are out, do you ever just sit and stare for a while or are walks all about movement,excitement and play?


Hiya, thanks,
I have to say I rarely stop and sit down. We just walk, I try and do a little obedience and she does a lot of sniffing. She used to pick up everything and try to eat everything but that seems to have calmed down quite a lot.
I suppose I just don't have the time for this. I have children that I now have to leave at home because she's just so unmanageable if I bring them with me. So I'm often in a rush to get back. I know it's not ideal but my children take priority.

With regard to the training lead, it just doesnt work. She bites the lead and runs around in circles and ends up tangled and I can't pull it in quick enough to stop this happening. Maybe I just need to ride it out?


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Oh and I also meant to say that whilst we went through a bit of a rough patch with Bear during adolescence, he has matured into the most lovely, friendly and placid boy. We had the same behaviour that you describe although to a much lesser degree than you are experiencing. He's 3 now and the only issue we have is his tendency to lunge as he can get very, very excited when out on the lead and he wants to go and see someone or another dog. But other than that he is exactly what you describe as the typical goldie family dog. 

I really hope an experienced vet behaviourist/trainer can begin to help you with this. It must be very demoralising for you and it sounds like it's all on your shoulders trying to cope with her at present. Plus, how is all this making you feel when you know that you need to take her on a walk? Do you view walks with trepidation/frustration? Forgive me if I'm off the mark and tell me to get lost if that's not the case! But if your confidence has been knocked by her behaviour then she could also be picking up on your anxiety and that will add an extra dimension to how you interact together when on walks. Do you and your husband handle her the same way? If she seems to do it less with him, is there anything he does to manage her that might work for you too?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've seen dogs jump up and nip at their owners. Could you try and upload the video to youtube and post the link so we can see it? This sounds more like frustration to me, have you been letting her off as a puppy? I had Bonnie from a puppy and she was let off from day 1 of her first walk, it does make teaching recall a lot easier. And as I've suggested before, you could try some agility classes or at least take her to a dog training class.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

staffgirl said:


> That sounds really rough. So has the vet already ruled out any underlying physical reasons for her behaviour? Perhaps a referral to a veterinary behaviourist for an assessment might be helpful at this point?
> 
> To be honest I don't know much about working versus show stock and how that might be having an effect. There are other people on this forum who know much more about that I think so hopefully they'll chip in. I have heard that working dogs can be higher energy than show. I have one show stock boy and a mixed show/working girl (mum show, dad working) but she's only 7 months old so it's hard to compare at this point.
> 
> I recall you got some advice from a trainer about her recall. Would that trainer be able to do a 1:1 session and assess her properly, and perhaps come out on a walk with you so they can see Tilly in action and help come up with a way to manage her behaviour?


Hiya,
No the vet hasnt checked her over properly to rule out a physical reason for her behaviour, she just gave me some names of some trainers and suggested 1 to 1 training. 
We did have a trainer/behaviourist round to our house . To be honest I wasn't impressed with her. She just went over things that we already knew although I did come out of the session with a few useful tips. She didn't seem to think Tilly's behaviour was a problem but then she hadn't seen it. I was expecting to go out with her and dog not just to talk about it. Felt I was ripped off (£54 for1 hours work ) so I'm sure my husband won't want to be forking more out for another trainer.
Think you're right and it's back to the vet for tests. Although thats £25 for just turning up and I'm sure insurance won't cover that sort of thing.
I know I sound so negative, but really appreciate your help. This website is amazing


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What food is she on? That could be contributing towards her behaviour. Is she show bred or working bred? Ime show bred dogs are *generally* less biddable than working bred dogs.
> 
> Trying to find a way of phrasing this, but if you dote on a dog, it doesn't always mean they will return the favour. You might be about as interesting as the wallpaper I'm afraid, not because you don't love your dog, but because your dog knows you are always there, and she can have you when she wants you, if that makes sense?
> 
> I dabble with gundog training with my dogs, I've got three Labs and a flatcoat, and it really does make a huge difference. It doesn't take hours of exercise, just short training sessions to wear them out, but it is quite a committment because it's usually the handler that needs training first, it's taken me a few years to learn the basics, but we're getting there. If you can find a recommendation for a good local gundog trainer then I'd highly recommend you pop along.


Hi thanks,
I feed her on Burns rice and lamb which I believe is a good dry dog food. I also do lots of clicker training with her so she gets let's of treats such as liver cake, cheese and shop bight training biscuits. When I go out I leave her with a kong with frozen banana and treat ball with just her usual food in and a destructin box with all sorts in. On a evening a usually give her a pigs ear or a rawhide chew. 
Have looked for agility classes around but there's non local enough for me to be able to get there but I know this sort of thing would help. I'm sure it's just over exuberance to the extreme but not sure I can carry on like this for much longer? Thanks for your advice


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

whereabouts do you live?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

*Generally* speaking, working bred retrievers tend to be more biddable than show or pet bred dogs. 

Reading through your posts, you do a lot with her, I'm wondering if you do a bit too much to be honest. Mine get a couple of walks per day, the one I'm concentrating on gets about ten to fifteen mins of training at least once per day as well (I'm taking her out for a session in a few mins) - if you give them a lot of stimulation from an early age, that's what they grow used to. I've always taught mine that when I want them to go and settle down, they need to leave me alone and either go and rest, or play amongst themselves. 

Burns is ok, a lot of dogs tend to struggle to keep weight on with Burns but it's not bad quality for the ingredients. 

If you post where abouts you are hopefully someone can recommend a local training group or trainer for you to try?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Since you say she's fine apart from on walks, then however frustrated you're getting, please don't think about giving up on her. All dogs have phases that are harder than others and many dogs get over excited. I would urge you to get a good trainer or behaviourist - ONLY someone who uses positive methods. 

i.e. avoid anyone who talks about 'dominance' or being 'pack leader' etc

To help manage the jumping up etc when walking, you could always try a headcollar or harness so that you have more control over your girl.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can I ask where you are based (county wise)?

I wouldn't say its that untypical the behaviour you describe. My golden was a bugger of a youngster and will go too far very easily unless you butt in and tell him enough is enough, even now at nearly 5 years old. I think some of them are just like it. This is why I don't think goldens are always great first dogs though, they aren't all nice and easy and chilled from day one. Some of them never are...

In regard to dominance and pack leader, I don't go for that. BUT. IMO there comes a time when you have to be very firm. With an adult sized golden they can do a lot of damage if they get out of hand with their exuberance and you need to be able to step in when enough is enough and have them respect you enough to listen and stop. Firm is the only way I can describe it really. Rupert (my golden) will take 10,000 miles if you let him have an inch and he can be arsed to muck around. Its only really now at this age that his offlead behaviour is as good as it is and its still not perfect.

You will get there. Kind of hoping you're in my county but I bet your miles away up North and not near any of us


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

staffgirl said:


> Oh and I also meant to say that whilst we went through a bit of a rough patch with Bear during adolescence, he has matured into the most lovely, friendly and placid boy. We had the same behaviour that you describe although to a much lesser degree than you are experiencing. He's 3 now and the only issue we have is his tendency to lunge as he can get very, very excited when out on the lead and he wants to go and see someone or another dog. But other than that he is exactly what you describe as the typical goldie family dog.
> 
> I really hope an experienced vet behaviourist/trainer can begin to help you with this. It must be very demoralising for you and it sounds like it's all on your shoulders trying to cope with her at present. Plus, how is all this making you feel when you know that you need to take her on a walk? Do you view walks with trepidation/frustration? Forgive me if I'm off the mark and tell me to get lost if that's not the case! But if your confidence has been knocked by her behaviour then she could also be picking up on your anxiety and that will add an extra dimension to how you interact together when on walks. Do you and your husband handle her the same way? If she seems to do it less with him, is there anything he does to manage her that might work for you too?


I hope she shows some sign that's she's calming down soon, although since I'v really upped the training people tell me they've seen an improvement in her behaviour. You're probably right about her picking up on the anxiety, dogs are very aware of how people how feeling.

Me and my husband do try to do the same thing although I know he's a lot more aggressive/tougher than me. I use the more positive dog training methods and of course I don't have the same strength as my husband so struggle to hold her back when she lunges for other dogs/birds/bees/squirrels/people. In fact anything that moves.

I find myself looking for quieter routes to avoid these confrontations so she's probably not happy about me stopping her do what she loves best. She used to have it all , runs around in the park with her doggie friends every day but she stopped coming back to me so we've had to stop it until we can sort out the recall. Her behaviour has certainly got worse since then. 

Thanks for all the advice given, I'm really grateful all the comments and advice


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> *Generally* speaking, working bred retrievers tend to be more biddable than show or pet bred dogs.
> 
> Reading through your posts, you do a lot with her, I'm wondering if you do a bit too much to be honest. Mine get a couple of walks per day, the one I'm concentrating on gets about ten to fifteen mins of training at least once per day as well (I'm taking her out for a session in a few mins) - if you give them a lot of stimulation from an early age, that's what they grow used to. I've always taught mine that when I want them to go and settle down, they need to leave me alone and either go and rest, or play amongst themselves.
> 
> ...


Hi I live in Halifax, West Yorkshire .

Can you recommend a better dog food? I don't know if this is worth a mention but Tilly is often sick in her crate at night and sometimes during the day. However she's usually eaten it up before I can remove it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm over near Holmfirth, if you want to come and see what I do with my lot, and perhaps join in with some training, I'd be more than happy to help.

Edited to add, I raw feed, but you will get a multitude of recommendations for a dry food. I've used Simpsons Premium Lamb and Potato, to wean pups onto to go to new homes, and would use it again.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Rhubarb and custard said:


> Hi I live in Halifax, West Yorkshire .
> 
> Can you recommend a better dog food? I don't know if this is worth a mention but Tilly is often sick in her crate at night and sometimes during the day. However she's usually eaten it up before I can remove it


What did the vet say about her being sick so often?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you want any opinion on her biting, I can come over and walk her with you? I'm not a professional trainer but I can tell whether its proper aggression or not. I can bring one of my dogs too. I don't live too far from Halifax.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Since you say she's fine apart from on walks, then however frustrated you're getting, please don't think about giving up on her. All dogs have phases that are harder than others and many dogs get over excited. I would urge you to get a good trainer or behaviourist - ONLY someone who uses positive methods.
> 
> i.e. avoid anyone who talks about 'dominance' or being 'pack leader' etc
> 
> To help manage the jumping up etc when walking, you could always try a headcollar or harness so that you have more control over your girl.


Thanks, I have just ordered a harness so fingers x that helps. If I could only get the jumping under control I'm sure I can deal with the other stuff. As it stands I dread our daily walks and I'm turning into an emotionl wreck.

Thanks for all your constructive advice, will keep you all posted with any progress :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

And agility wise for Halifax, I could put you in touch with white rose club as they do training on Shay Lane, or there is positive pooches just outside Halifax. White rose may have some spaces for autumn as I was enquiring myself, but positive pooches you'll have to go on a waiting list. There is also 4 paws agility in Huddersfield.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm over near Holmfirth, if you want to come and see what I do with my lot, and perhaps join in with some training, I'd be more than happy to help.
> 
> Edited to add, I raw feed, but you will get a multitude of recommendations for a dry food. I've used Simpsons Premium Lamb and Potato, to wean pups onto to go to new homes, and would use it again.


Thank you so much. 
Do you breed Golden Retriever pups? It was a breeder near Holmfirth, Meltham i think, that we got her from.
Tilly gets extremely car sick on even short journeys but I think it would be worth a visit. Will speak to my husband as he's the one with the car!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No I don't breed GR's but I do attend a couple of local clubs where there are breeders, I don't know whether your girl might be related to one of those? 

What sort of times are you free to bring her over for a bit of a meeting up as it were?


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> If you want any opinion on her biting, I can come over and walk her with you? I'm not a professional trainer but I can tell whether its proper aggression or not. I can bring one of my dogs too. I don't live too far from Halifax.


That's really kind of you although I'm not sure if she'll do it when someone else is around. Thanks for all the other info too, lots to think about


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No I don't breed GR's but I do attend a couple of local clubs where there are breeders, I don't know whether your girl might be related to one of those?
> 
> What sort of times are you free to bring her over for a bit of a meeting up as it were?


Hi couldn't really say just yet as we just had a family bereavement but thanks again, will keep you posted


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, but if you want to get in touch, now that the nights are getting lighter, I'd be happy to help you and put you in touch with good trainers in your area. I'd love to see your girl and help you find someone who could help further if needs be. 

If you let me know if/when you're ready to pop over, there's training grounds all over the place near me, I can take one of my dogs along for a demo, and see how you girl is.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can I ask where you are based (county wise)?
> 
> I wouldn't say its that untypical the behaviour you describe. My golden was a bugger of a youngster and will go too far very easily unless you butt in and tell him enough is enough, even now at nearly 5 years old. I think some of them are just like it. This is why I don't think goldens are always great first dogs though, they aren't all nice and easy and chilled from day one. Some of them never are...
> 
> ...


We live in Halifax, West Yorkshire.
I think we made the classic mistake of picking the quiet timid one at the back of litter. From day one she was extremely nippie , and destructive in the garden. Digging holes and eating the plants. We've had to totally redo the garden and now have lots of decking and a few indestructible plants. The only reason the house is still intact is because we crated her whenever we went out although now she seems ok out of her crate as long as I leave her plenty of things to do.

What do you recommend I do when she has one of her biting,jumping episodes. I just cower in the corner waiting for it to end :scared:

Thanks


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

If I were you I would bite the hand off SLEEPING LION for that kind offer, you might also get the fab bonus of meeting her gorgeous girls 

With regard to the jumping: I totally empathise. When I rehomed Dex he had a habit of leaping up at LITERALLY anyone who walked past us. I had to use a headcollar in order to break the habit. Maybe you could cue a 'sit' to replace the jumping - do food rewards work with your girl?

Re the throwing up: this should *not* be happening on a regular basis. Personally I would get her checked over by your vet just to make sure there is no underlying medical issue that is causing both the sickness and the other problems.

Beyond that, you could gradually change her food to something else. Are you feeding twice daily - I would with a Golden as they are deep chested dogs and thus bloat is always a risk.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but if you want to get in touch, now that the nights are getting lighter, I'd be happy to help you and put you in touch with good trainers in your area. I'd love to see your girl and help you find someone who could help further if needs be.
> 
> If you let me know if/when you're ready to pop over, there's training grounds all over the place near me, I can take one of my dogs along for a demo, and see how you girl is.


Thank you so much, it's really appreciated and will do :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Am here when you want to pop over, if you want a phone number just pm me, I think you will have posted enough times by now to be able to pm members. 

edited to add, I do have a competition coming up that I am training one girl to enter for, so anything that doesn't clash with that I'd be happy to help


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Rhubarb and custard said:


> What do you recommend I do when she has one of her biting,jumping episodes. I just cower in the corner waiting for it to end :scared:
> 
> Thanks


My doberman used to do this. On walks, seemingly at random, he'd start jumping up at me, nipping me, hard mouthing, or nipping at my coat (ripped a couple of small holes in sleeves). There were certain things that would set him off, like another dog passing by when he'd get either frustrated or over stimulated and redirect it onto me. But sometimes, it would be random; he'd be walking along nicely, nothing around to over excite him, then he'd look up at me and I'd see it in his eyes that it was going to happen. 
He'd usually start by ragging on the lead, then it would quickly progress to whoever was holding the lead.

He never growled, never showed any aggression or aggressive body language, it wa all just total over exuberance, frustration and being a brat.

I was in tears on several occasions about it. Nothing seemed to work. I tried every single bit of advice I was given, and nothing got through to him. It was like he went into a zone, and blotted everything out except this one activity. He could have had the most exciting, amazing thing going on right next to him, and he would not break his concentration on the biting/nipping/jumping.

I tried:
Asking for an incompatible command, like a sit, so he couldn't jump up. All very well and good, but he just would NOT even notice me talking to him when he got into that zone, it was utterly useless.

I tried waving a treat in front of him to try and rip his focus back (he's very food driven) so I could ask for some calm behaviour and treat, but not even food would get his attention.

I tried tying him up to a post or something and walking off a few feet, as I was advised to do in an attempt to get him to realise I'd gone and 'snap out of it', but he'd just start ragging and biting the lead instead, and carry on. He never cared or noticed I'd gone. When I went back to retrieve him, it would start all over again. And repeat.

I tried tossing food into the ground before him, hoping he'd notice it and break the cycle, but that never worked.

I tried taking out a high pitched whistle to use as something to get his attention when he started, but he totally ignored it.

I even tried a lead jerk, against my better judgement really as I don't like that sort of thing generally, but I was really getting desperate (having a 40+ kilo dog hanging off your arm repeatedly on a walk is not fun) it never worked. If anything, it ramped him up even more.

I tried ignoring it completely and attempting to walk on as best I could, bearing the pain of nips, to try and communicate that I wasn't going to stop the walk or give him any attention when he did this. He didn't care; he just carried on happily.

I tried stopping dead still and removing all contact with him, see above. Didn't care.

And so on, I lose track of everything I tried. I was in tears regularly.

In the end, I resorted to a dogmatic head collar, as a way to try and get more control of his head, so it would be easier to get control back when he went off on one. This helped a lot. I don't think I'd have gotten through those bad months without it. He was almost impossible to take out.
We stuck to the dogmatic, and he did still attempt to jump and nip as always, but it was much easier to stop him quickly. Over time, he did it less and less, perhaps because he realised he couldn't do it as easily as before and it wasn't worth the trouble, who knows.
I also think a lot of it was 'breaking the habit', as was said earlier. My dog picks up habits very, very fast. He only has to do something once or twice for it to become learned and a potential habit, so getting him to have a few months where he couldn't do this behaviour, or at least it was much harder for him, helped I think. It kinda left his head, the idea of doing this.

In the last couple of months, I've been able to get rid of the dogmatic pretty much completely; we haven't seen this behaviour for a few months now. He sometimes still looks like he might want to, but he doesn't. Or if he does, its very minor and extinguishes very quickly.

So perhaps a head collar might work for you? Or any of the things I tried above (just because they didn't work for my dog, doesn't mean they don't work for yours!)

But I more just wanted to say I sympathise. This was a horrible phase of Dresden's development, utterly embarrassing and disheartening.
What played a bigger role than any gadget or training method I used, though, seems to just be maturity. 
As he's 'calmed down' in other areas, these sorts of stroppy brat behaviours are just naturally disappearing. Im sure its nothing I've done in training so much as it is him just settling down, learning better ways to cope with frustrations, hormones settling, that sort of thing.

But I wanted to say hang in there! If I can get past it with Dresden, anyone can with their dog!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

She might do it around me or sleeping lion? Anyway, I'll provide you the link to the agilitynet website where the clubs are and you can make your own decision. Just pm me your number if you'd like to see me and my girls.
Welcome to Agilitynet


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

*Re: digging and pulling up plants in the garden.*

This is also something that many golden owners report as a thing their retrievers will do, given half a chance! You have to have eyes in the back of your head as they can excavate quick as a flash. Some solutions have been to create a designated digging spot, created with sand like a kid's sandpit, that they have trained the dog it's OK to dig there. They buried toys/bones and encouraged the dog there each time. Other people just have tried to be very proactive in managing the dog to avoid it ie. not letting them just hang out in the garden unsupervised or giving them another outlet such as frozen Kongs or bones to work on in the garden. They use digging apparently to disperse frustration or excess energy and find it a fun activity!

I really hope you take Sleeping Lion up on her offer of help too. And you have Wiz offering as well! It's really heartening to see people who care so much about the welfare of dogs and their owners.

I agree with a comment made by Goldenshadow earlier that goldens are not necessarily an easy dog to raise from a puppy. I had no clue about the traits that they can display (digging, the mouthing, jumping up etc). But, and this is a really big but, you have clearly done a lot of things right with Tilly as you said that at home her behaviour is great and she's a lovely dog. Hopefully with a bit of extra support on the really challenging lead walks you'll get there. And I also would mention her sickness to the vet too. All the very best to you and do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Shadowrat said:


> My doberman used to do this. On walks, seemingly at random, he'd start jumping up at me, nipping me, hard mouthing, or nipping at my coat (ripped a couple of small holes in sleeves). There were certain things that would set him off, like another dog passing by when he'd get either frustrated or over stimulated and redirect it onto me. But sometimes, it would be random; he'd be walking along nicely, nothing around to over excite him, then he'd look up at me and I'd see it in his eyes that it was going to happen.
> He'd usually start by ragging on the lead, then it would quickly progress to whoever was holding the lead.
> 
> He never growled, never showed any aggression or aggressive body language, it wa all just total over exuberance, frustration and being a brat.
> ...


Hi sorry for not getting back to you earlier, where does time go?

After reading your post I feel like you truly understand what I'm going through at the moment as your dog sounds exactly the same. It must have been just awful, especially since your dog isn't far off double Tilly's weight. How old was your Doberman when he started to calm down. People keep telling me Golden Retrievers take years to calm down, some never do. Apparantly its part of their appeal because there so fun, loving and childlike. I certainly don't find it very appealing when you're being assaulted in the street. I'm really embarrassed more than anything and this is probably a lot to do with why I don't take her to park anymore. I made quite a lot of dog walking friends in the early days but now I avoid them as I unable to control Tilly . What must they think of me now!

Like you i have tried and failed at many different ways of stopping the attacks.

I have tried ignoring her and continuing the walk, whilst holding up the lead as high as possible to prevent her ragging the lead and biting by hands.

I tried asking her to sit which she sometimes does. I give her a treat and then she continues to attack me.

Assamedly I've even had her by the neck on a couple of occasions and held her down to the ground until she calmed down. I know this isnt the way - I just lost it.

We now walk her using a metal lead to stop her biting at the lead but not sure if this helps. Probably a little. My husband give her little flicks with the lead which he says help but again I know this probably isn't the right way to go about it

Mainly I just stand, turn away from her and cry like a baby until she stops.

I've noticed like you that just before she attacks she keeps looking up me as if she's thinking about it first. She seems to be smiley and content in her body language but has a little mischievous glint in her eye. The last 2 days I've not given her any eye contact at all, walked tall and looked straight ahead and carried on walking. And guess what she's not attacked me. It might be just a fluke but time will tell.

I've just ordered a harness and if that doesn't work i will try the head collar. Will let you know what happens.

For me I just feel a bit of a failure. I thought I was doing everything right. Ok there's things I've learnt along the way and what could have been done better in the early days such as we gave her too much freedom and not done much real training until she was 5 months old .

Thanks again for your advice and don't worry I won't give up just yet!


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> She might do it around me or sleeping lion? Anyway, I'll provide you the link to the agilitynet website where the clubs are and you can make your own decision. Just pm me your number if you'd like to see me and my girls.
> Welcome to Agilitynet


Thanks very much for all your help. Will keep you posted and be in touch soon


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

I feel that the reputation goldens have of simply being easy, laid back, great family dogs in some ways can do them a bit of a disservice. Yes, I would completely agree that all those things can be true of them as a breed, but they don't necessarily just automatically turn out like that. People often don't see the years of training or the experience of the handler that has lead up to that point. They can also be stubborn, exuberant ++++, challenging, destructive, mouthy. And I obviously am someone who really adores them as a breed as I now have 2 of them.  

Like any breed they can vary in their characters. And then it can come as a big shock, like it did to me as a new owner, if they have a golden that exhibits some of their more challenging traits. Like I said it did to me and I needed help to manage some difficult phases, but with advice from experienced owners we got through it all. Having said that I'm of course still learning, still doing things wrong, still trying to get consistent calm greetings on lead(!) . But with firm, kind, consistent handling, on-going training and the right amount of exercise etc they can be the most marvellous, joyful, loving companions. I noticed a big change in Bear once he hit 3 years of age and he mellowed even more. 

I'm not setting myself up as any kind of expert. I hope I don't come over like that as it really isn't my intention to. I just am passionate about the breed and love sharing thoughts/experiences with others about their goldens and retrievers in general.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think people have the misconception that because they are a breed that is used as assistance dogs etc, they must be easily trained. And it's true that because they are a working breed, they *should* be biddable, it's in the breed standard. Unfortunately, not everyone breeds with this in mind, and the biddable bit of the standard is often not proven, or even thought about because some breeders just aren't interested in that aspect. I know from experience that show bred Labradors are nowhere near as biddable *generally speaking* as the working bred Labradors. My dual purpose flatcoat is more biddable than my show bred Labs, and yet flatcoats have a reputation for being giddy. I strongly believe the giddy label is for exactly the same reason that show Labs lack the drive and biddability of their working counterparts, breeders who don't know understand or even want to know about the working aspect. Flatcoats are known as the gentleman's retriever, they need to be steady and have good drive and biddability. 

But let's face it, not everyone wants to work their dogs and so it's unrealistic to expect everyone to train their dogs up to prove if they're suitable for breeding from. But for those who do want to buy from parents that are proven, that's fairly easy to find out, and hopefully you would end up with a pup that is that bit more biddable. 

That said, if you end up with a working bred dog that is incredibly hot and has bags and bags of drive but you haven't a clue what to do with it, you may end up with a frustrated dog that no amount of biddability bred into it would help solve the problem of frustration. 

This is why it is so important to do your research before buying a puppy, if you can see the mother well before, and even see the father, it's not difficult if they are shown or worked to pop along and see how they behave themselves. With the *popular* breeds, so many litters are bred you are bound to get huge variations on temperament where more emphasis is put on whatever the breeder is breeding for, whether that's showing, working or for a cash profit.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I went to my training class with my new dog Kasa and the golden retriever (who was the biggest retriever I'd ever seen) was also the noisiest  I was glad I was the one who had turned up with one of the quieter dogs for once.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

staffgirl said:


> I feel that the reputation goldens have of simply being easy, laid back, great family dogs in some ways can do them a bit of a disservice. Yes, I would completely agree that all those things can be true of them as a breed, but they don't necessarily just automatically turn out like that. People often don't see the years of training or the experience of the handler that has lead up to that point. They can also be stubborn, exuberant ++++, challenging, destructive, mouthy. And I obviously am someone who really adores them as a breed as I now have 2 of them.


You know, its odd you should say this since the other day on one of these ghastly 'pet for sale' FB pages, someone was asking what breed was the ideal first time dog. Loads of people were recommending goldies, and I mentioned that they were actually not always placid, 'easy' dogs to own, particularly when young, and that they were bouncy, excitable, mouthy and quite destructive. 
I had several people shoot me down aggressively telling me goldies are perfect dogs, that they never show any aggression, they're placid and docile....etc.

I mean.....I wasn't dissing on the breed, I was just trying to put a different perspective in for people who automatically thought a goldie was just the perfect dog always, particularly with kids.

My advice that it matters far more on the individual dog, and the training given, than the breed per se didn't really go down well


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

staffgirl said:


> *Re: digging and pulling up plants in the garden.*
> 
> This is also something that many golden owners report as a thing their retrievers will do, given half a chance! You have to have eyes in the back of your head as they can excavate quick as a flash. Some solutions have been to create a designated digging spot, created with sand like a kid's sandpit, that they have trained the dog it's OK to dig there. They buried toys/bones and encouraged the dog there each time. Other people just have tried to be very proactive in managing the dog to avoid it ie. not letting them just hang out in the garden unsupervised or giving them another outlet such as frozen Kongs or bones to work on in the garden. They use digging apparently to disperse frustration or excess energy and find it a fun activity!
> 
> ...


Yes the digging. We have experienced that one too and still aren't able to let her in the garden off lead without risking complete destruction. We have already had to totally redesign the garden. A lot of decking and a lot less plants. We have now covered any soil left on show with pebbles and she still digs given half the chance. If I foolishly let her in there off lead , she normally runs around and round like a crazy lunatic and then runs into a corner or under the trampoline and starts to dig vigorously. Try to get her out , well that's not fun either. She snarls and growls and will snap at me if I try and do it forcefully. I've found the best way is to be fun and entice her with treats and toys.

You know I really wish I'd looked into the breed in a lot more detail before committing. We looked on web sites and from what we read they seemed like the perfect family dog. And the GR are used as assistance dogs so they must be great. Just be warned if your thinking of getting this breed.

Don't get me wrong I love her to bits and will stick at it because we love her and I don't want to let her down.

I have had a dog before so i wasnt going in blind but i and definitely didn't have these issues. She was a rescue dog, a Collie Cross. We got her at 8 weeks old so have done the puppy thing before, mind you this was before children but she was easy to train, loving , easy going , the perfect pet.

Just wanted to say a big thank to all the help and empathy received. I would never imagine in a million years I'd get such a response. Its really appreciated, thank you so much :thumbsup:


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think people have the misconception that because they are a breed that is used as assistance dogs etc, they must be easily trained. And it's true that because they are a working breed, they *should* be biddable, it's in the breed standard. Unfortunately, not everyone breeds with this in mind, and the biddable bit of the standard is often not proven, or even thought about because some breeders just aren't interested in that aspect. I know from experience that show bred Labradors are nowhere near as biddable *generally speaking* as the working bred Labradors. My dual purpose flatcoat is more biddable than my show bred Labs, and yet flatcoats have a reputation for being giddy. I strongly believe the giddy label is for exactly the same reason that show Labs lack the drive and biddability of their working counterparts, breeders who don't know understand or even want to know about the working aspect. Flatcoats are known as the gentleman's retriever, they need to be steady and have good drive and biddability.
> 
> But let's face it, not everyone wants to work their dogs and so it's unrealistic to expect everyone to train their dogs up to prove if they're suitable for breeding from. But for those who do want to buy from parents that are proven, that's fairly easy to find out, and hopefully you would end up with a pup that is that bit more biddable.
> 
> ...


To be honest the breeders could have told us that the litter had royal blood and we'd have believed them. We did see the mother and thinking back she seemed a bit loopy but I didn't even connect that loopy mum means loopy pups. We never saw the dad. What I will be doing is feeding it back to the breeder. I do know it was the mums first litter. You never know other owners may have reported the same thing although I doubt it will make much difference. We lived and learn I guess. :frown5:


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Shadowrat said:


> You know, its odd you should say this since the other day on one of these ghastly 'pet for sale' FB pages, someone was asking what breed was the ideal first time dog. Loads of people were recommending goldies, and I mentioned that they were actually not always placid, 'easy' dogs to own, particularly when young, and that they were bouncy, excitable, mouthy and quite destructive.
> I had several people shoot me down aggressively telling me goldies are perfect dogs, that they never show any aggression, they're placid and docile....etc.
> 
> I mean.....I wasn't dissing on the breed, I was just trying to put a different perspective in for people who automatically thought a goldie was just the perfect dog always, particularly with kids.
> ...


Good for you for trying though! Shame they weren't more open minded and less defensive.


----------



## Rhubarb and custard (May 10, 2013)

Shadowrat said:


> You know, its odd you should say this since the other day on one of these ghastly 'pet for sale' FB pages, someone was asking what breed was the ideal first time dog. Loads of people were recommending goldies, and I mentioned that they were actually not always placid, 'easy' dogs to own, particularly when young, and that they were bouncy, excitable, mouthy and quite destructive.
> I had several people shoot me down aggressively telling me goldies are perfect dogs, that they never show any aggression, they're placid and docile....etc.
> 
> I mean.....I wasn't dissing on the breed, I was just trying to put a different perspective in for people who automatically thought a goldie was just the perfect dog always, particularly with kids.
> ...


Yesterday My GR Tilly attacked me on the afternoon walk. It was the most aggressive,and prolonged attack yet. She just snapped for no apparantly reason. She was jumping up to my shoulder, growling the whole time and biting. My arms are covered in bruises from the shoulder, to my elbows and wrist. Eventually I got her to sit and do a down stay and soon as I released her she started at me again. This went on for some time, at least 5 minutes, maybe more. I am amazed my jacket wasn't torn to shreds. I can't go on like this. The more I look into things I think I,ve got a poorly bred Golden and the aggression is in her breeding not because of my lack of experience with the breed. I also read that the Golden is number 3 in the 'bite parade'.

I fear that no amount of training and persistence is going to help my poor girl and I fear for my children being around her.

So tonight I am going to get in touch with the breeders and see what they say. I'm sure they will blame it on me but let's wait and see. I've rung the vets and me and husband are going to see the vet tomorrow to discuss our options and to see if any tests can provide with an explanation.

Wish me luck :frown2:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you say you had a video of this? I'd really like to see what she's doing. I've never heard of the 'bite parade' though


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that. Did you get a chance to meet up with Sleeping Lion at all? 

I'll be interested to learn what your vet says - I know you've already shown them the video of Tilly in action and they didn't feel it was aggression. I hope they check her out, investigate her vomiting, and have a veterinary behaviourist if need be do an assessment. What strikes me is that her very difficult behaviour is occurring in one specific context only ie. out on walks.

Good luck.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I've just read through all of this and just wanted to say how much I feel for you. You're obviously trying so hard to sort this problem. Please let us know how you got on with the breeder and with the vet x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No, to Staffgirl, I've not met up with the OP, I hope they can get the help they need, but the offer is still there if they wanted to come over.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I really wish you were closer to me. Its so easy look at the over exuberance and boisterousness and to see it as aggression or worse than it is, especially when you are on the receiving end. 

I'm not kidding people told me Rupert had serious problems when he was younger. He would lie down in a corner or on the sofa and if I went anywhere near him the little **** would give me crocodile teeth and would make contact if I tried to make him. That was at just 5 months old. We had a proper battle of the wills for a very long time. It wasn't dominance IMO but our failure to communicate well and understand each other. I really don't think even Rupert's behaviour is that out of character for the breed, I know a lot who have exhibited it at some point.

If you really don't think you can deal with this, consider getting in touch with the Golden Retriever rescue perhaps. Its rare for a golden to spend that much time there as they are so sought after, but perhaps they would take her on and try to work with her.

I speak to my breeder still, Rupert was one of nine and also has a severe skin condition. No other pups had any issues at all. My breeder owned Mum, Grandma and half sister and she had had litters before having bred two of her bitches herself. There are thousands of goldens worse bred than Rupert and he was still an awful young dog. Goldens are very mouth oriented dogs and it is very difficult to break into their head that something isn't acceptable when they get into a heightened state. I feel fine and dandy about it because I managed to come out the other side (just!!) and do know that it can get better. If your breeder is of no help I would encourage you to try and talk to the rescue though, just explain you are at your wits end and not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope the OP is doing better too, my offer still stands


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

OP if you're still about I really would get a behaviourist in to look at what's happening. It sounds very much like a lack of impulse control and frustration. My eldest dog displayed very similar behaviour and it took me a while to manage it. I was anticipating it in my youngest and had the 'tools' to deal with it before it really became a drama, but left unchecked I am certain it would have developed into a more serious issue.


----------

